# Jigging Rapala Video!



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

This one will get your blood flowing!
http://easylink.playstream.com/baydenoccharters/010905_1_fish_jigging_how_to-1.wvx


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i cant see the video  

wth?


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Cool video. I never new you could see the fish taking the bait. Thanks for the post. John


----------



## Skooky (Apr 21, 2004)

Thats a sweet video. Makes me want to go ice fishing again. It's been a few years.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

cool video, I have never really used the jiggin raps before, but i might have to try them after watching the video.


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Cool Indeed. Thanks


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

ahh there it is.....cool video....

i like a 1 2 3 pause...........1 2 3 pause.............1 2 3 pause..........

i pause in contact with the bottom and usually when i go to #1 thats when i feel them on it.


----------

